# Legal battle?



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I rescued Birbo a 14mo GSD when he was brought to the vet clinic I work at. He was brought in by his 3rd owner. The owner wanted him put down but we convinced her to sign him over to the clinic and I adopted him (I have this paperwork as well). The owner had all of his previous owners information as well as the original AKC paperwork that was never sent in, so he is not registered with the AKC. He also had a microchip put in place by the original breeder. The microchip had never been registered (it is now, in my name). The microchip in place matches that on his AKC paperwork so I know that this paperwork does indeed go with Bibo. 

My question is, I would like to get him registered with the AKC but his paperwork has the original owners info already in place as the new owner.
I know that I need to acquire a "bill of sale" from the original owner. The problem is I am not sure that I want the original owner or the the breeder he came from to know where he is for fear they will try to take him back. I have a lot of money and time invested in him between vet bills and training. I love him dearly. Does anyone know of a way to get him registered? Also, does the original owner OR breeder have any right/legal ability to take him from me?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

depends on what was in the original owners paperwork/warranty agreement that went with the dog. Some breeders want first rights of refusal, or for any reason buyer can't keep dog, dog is to be returned to breeder.

as for registering him,,why not just PAL/ILP him via akc..? If he's neutered there should be no problem going that route. This would enable you to still participate in any akc events except the conformation ring.

I'm on the fence about contacting the breeder altho I would be mighty interested in how a 14mth old dog went thru 3 homes and this owner wanted him put down?? Why?

If I were the original breeder, I would want to know, if I felt you would provide him with a good home (which I don't doubt you are), I most likely would have no problem saying you can keep him. It would depend on who that breeder was, if they were a byb'er, I would not contact them. If it was a responsible well respected breeder I probably would.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The breeder would have a heck of a fight on their hands trying to get the dog back, and chances are they aren't even going to consider trying. Especially if they see the dog is currently in a good home now.

Whether the contract can be enforced would be in question, and whether it can be enforced via YOU is an even bigger question. They would likely have to take that up with a breech of contract with the person who breeched it (the original owner who bought the dog from them). I don't think they can really do much for you. If you are uncomfortable, just don't provide any personal info.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm on the fence about contacting the breeder altho I would be mighty interested in how a 14mth old dog went thru 3 homes and this owner wanted him put down?? Why?
> 
> If I were the original breeder, I would want to know, if I felt you would provide him with a good home (which I don't doubt you are), I most likely would have no problem saying you can keep him. It would depend on who that breeder was, if they were a byb'er, I would not contact them. If it was a responsible well respected breeder I probably would.


Well from what I got from the woman that brought him in he was terribly people aggressive. She also told me that he was kept in one room most of the time and had to wear a shock collar. When he met someone new he was "shocked". Creating a fear of meeting anyone new. From what I can see the breeder he came from is reputable, GretchAnya German Shepherds in New Hampshire. I am just scared they will try to take him back, although I have two doctors at the clinic who will back me up as an excellent pet owner. And many more doctors that I have worked with, trust me I am not without allies!  Thank you for your responses, it seems thus far the general verdict is that I should contact the original breeder.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Just to make things a little clearer Bo is now attending training with a trainer that specializes in aggression issues. Bo has improved greatly since I have had him. He is still scared to death of any high pitched beep that sounds like a shock collar warning though. . .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

poor dog, sheesh some people are idiots, sounds like he is much better off with you


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

You don't need a "bill of sale" just signatures from the original owners on his registration papers or even have it over rulled by the breeder. The contract if there is one only applys to the original owner so you are in the clear and being a breeder myself would be happy as a clam to know that one of my pups are in a great home that loves them. (I check in on my 7 aussie pups just about every 6 months ). If the breeder or original owner did try to pull something they would have no weight against you since you have all his paperwork and he is chipped in your name.

Good luck!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you. I intentionally adopt "problem dogs" I am always up for a challenge. Bo has been worth all the money and effort. I am a firm believer that when you take a dog into your home you are responsible for life. He will be with me and loved FOREVER. And you can bet that if I do contact this breeder and they want him back they had better be ready for a fight! Bo is the center of my world and loved by every body that knows him (after the initial meeting of course). He is by nature a sweet and gentle giant that has been taught very bad habits. Now I just need to figure out if I am ready to take a chance on contacting the original breeder . . .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just checked out their site, I've seen it before, but can't recall "why"..

They seem like ok breeders from the site alone, I think I'd contact them, it does mention they want dogs back if for any reason they cannot be kept. They do have nice dogs, show them/health test etc. so I would consider them ethical breeders. (and heck their female was #1 at the nationals?)

Since he's gone thru 3 owners, none of them either contacted the original breeder, or they did, and they didn't want him back. 

I would contact them and ask them about signing off those akc papers, legally, I honestly don't know anythng about

He's gorgeous by the way if he's the boy in your avatar


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

KLCecil said:


> You don't need a "bill of sale" just signatures from the original owners on his registration papers or even have it over rulled by the breeder. The contract if there is one only applys to the original owner so you are in the clear and being a breeder myself would be happy as a clam to know that one of my pups are in a great home that loves them. (I check in on my 7 aussie pups just about every 6 months ). If the breeder or original owner did try to pull something they would have no weight against you since you have all his paperwork and he is chipped in your name.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, very reassuring!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> He's gorgeous by the way if he's the boy in your avatar


That is my "heart dog" Bear in my avatar. He has passed on (RIP soul mate). He was rescued from a police officer who was keeping him in a cage so small he could not stand up and he was not fed regularly. When I rescued him he was 25lbs under weight! Miss him terribly but Bo is proving himself every bit as special in his own way. I will get a picture of Bo up as soon as I can get my computer to stop being dumb.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww Bear is stunning, so glad he had a good life with you! and yes would love to see Bo


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Bo is my avatar now!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh he is handsome too! I see he likes sitting on the patio chair LOL


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

From the GretchAnya sample contract (http://www.gretchanya.com/petguarantee.pdf):
Purchase of puppy is understood to be a commitment to this dog for its entire life. *The buyer agrees to contact the seller if for any reason, including divorce or separation, the buyer can no longer keep the dog*. (emphasis mine)

It would seem the last buyer(s) also broke #7 of her contract:
Buyer agrees to never use an electric fence or "shock" training collar on puppy, otherwise all warranties are void.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Xeph said:


> From the GretchAnya sample contract (http://www.gretchanya.com/petguarantee.pdf):
> Purchase of puppy is understood to be a commitment to this dog for its entire life. *The buyer agrees to contact the seller if for any reason, including divorce or separation, the buyer can no longer keep the dog*. (emphasis mine)It would seem the last buyer(s) also broke #7 of her contract:Buyer agrees to never use an electric fence or "shock" training collar on puppy, otherwise all warranties are void.


I think the breeder would be really saddened to know what this dog has gone through but hopefully thrilled to know he now has a good home. Can't imagine how they could get him back and doubt they would try as long as he's in a good place. The damage seems to have been done way before you entered the picture, poor dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why not go on www.akc.org and register him on line. Use the papers you have, the litter number, etc. and fill out your information. 

Then you can contact the breeder, discuss the puppy, and decide whether you want for him to have your information. 

Technically, each owner of the dog SHOULD have filled out a transfer of ownership. But you do not even get that until you register the dog the first time -- it is on the back of the registration papers they mail you.

There is a supplemental transfer, for more than one owner, each person should sign off, and pay the AKC a fee for each supplemental transfer. I think that the spirit of that is when you have a puppy from a breeder, sold to a broker, sold to a pet store, I do not understand the purpose in your case.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

selzer said:


> Why not go on www.akc.org and register him on line. Use the papers you have, the litter number, etc. and fill out your information.
> 
> Then you can contact the breeder, discuss the puppy, and decide whether you want for him to have your information.
> 
> ...


You must have an online litter registration with a code to do this. If he is already registered you cannot register or change ownership online. Since he is in the first owner’s name I’m assuming he is already registered and she was given his registration papers not his litter papers.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, there's always,um, forgery. 

When I bought my first car, I accidentally filled in the lien information with the sale information not knowing what a lien was. I was 17, what did I know. When I went to transfer the title, the lady at the currency exchange (Illinois) understood this and asked if I wanted to forge the prior owners name to release the lien. I said I'm not good at that stuff, so she did it for me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would not suggest doing anything unethical.....
Contact the breeder and explain the situation...I'm sure they/he/she will be very happy that you are giving this dog a permanent, loving home....after all, isn't that what is most important.?!
JMO


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

He has never been registered by any owner. The paperwork I have is the registration application (I think that is what it is called) given to the owner by the breeder. And though I appreciate the advice signature forging is not my style.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Was this registration filled out with the owner's info and just never sent in by them? I wouldn't do anything unethical regarding the papers either. 

I'd probably just contact the breeder via email, tell them you have him, what his circumstances have been, get a feel for what they have to say. You don't have to give them your personal info until you get an idea of how responsive they are to you having him..if it doesn't sound good, well don't contact them again and ILP/PAL him with akc

I would hope they would be happy he is out of the bad situations he was in and is now in a good stable home.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Contact the breeder and explain the situation...I'm sure they/he/she will be very happy that you are giving this dog a permanent, loving home....after all, isn't that what is most important.?!
> JMO


I would like to contact the breeder but with my luck it will be some control freak or money hungry person that thinks they can resell him. Even though with his current behavioral issues and a few other things I doubt they would easily find anyone who they could re home him with. 
I just am not sure if legally the breeder could take him back if they wanted to. I don't know how legally binding the breeders contract is and if it could be enforced on me resulting in the possible loss of my dog.  The microchip is registered in my name though . . .


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The breeder's contract is between them and the buyer. They can't come and repossess your dog. When you get right down to it, unless the breeder tattooed him before selling him, they can't prove he's the same dog they sold. You, on the other hand, can prove he's yours because you have a microchip in your name.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Was this registration filled out with the owner's info and just never sent in by them? I wouldn't do anything unethical regarding the papers either.


Yes, exactly! 
I think I will take your advice. I was considering trying agility or some other activity (obedience?). I thought it would be cool, since he has conformation champions in his pedigree to have him registered (a little vain, I realize).


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Emoore said:


> The breeder's contract is between them and the buyer. They can't come and repossess your dog. When you get right down to it, unless the breeder tattooed him before selling him, they can't prove he's the same dog they sold. You, on the other hand, can prove he's yours because you have a microchip in your name.


But since the microchip was implanted by the breeder they have his number.
It is registered in my name. When I adopted him, I knew his microchip was not registered with anyone. The clinic has a scanner and scanned him and found the manufacturer and number. So, after the two weeks I registered it in my name. 

A little more info on the history. . . there are some details I missed. He was signed over to a veterinary clinic. The veterinary clinic held him for two weeks. At which point I adopted him, and contacted owner #3 and luckily she had all his AKC paperwork and was able to fax it to me. 
Hope that makes things clearer.

I apologize it is hard to get all the details in one post and I appreciate everyone patience! 
I also want to say I mean no harm to the breeder! I think this whole problem is caused by the original owner. If she had followed the contract nobody would be in this mess. But the truth is I have him, I love him, I have had him for 5 months now. I am obviously willing to invest time and money into ensuring his health and well being. He chose me (I am the only person that he had any interest in while at the clinic), we have bonded . . . :wub:


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

My bad, I misunderstood. But you will need the originals to register him in your name not a faxed copy unless it’s a online registration (They will have examples on the AKC website if it is or isn’t).

Just contact the breeders; they are not going to take your pup from you. They will be able to help you get his papers all squared away for you.

If the registration papers have a code on it that allows you to register him online, then go ahead and register him through the online process that AKC has set up. If not just contact the Breeders and have then help you.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

So, I just realized he is registered! I did not think he was! I must have mis-typed the registration number last time! :/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, if you had the registration papers, and they were filled out but not sent in, you could have registered him on line, and contacted the breeder to update their records. Not unethical.

As he IS registered, now you need to look at the back of the registration certificate and see if they filled it out. If the registered owner did not, try to contact them, and see if they will. You can offer to go to them, and have them fill it out. It is not difficult, and they should do it for you without much hassel. 

If they will not, go for the PAL number, and you can do obedience, agility, rally, etc. I think you will need to get him neutered for that though, so getting his regular papers would be the best route.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

He is neutered. And I do have the original owners info.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so he's registered in the original owners name? If so, maybe you can contact them and see if they would sign him over to you? I'm on the fence about that, since you really have no idea about the original owners right? 

I think I'd just go the ILP route, but maybe still contact the breeders and say "look I have one of your dogs and he's gone thru 3 homes, please be careful who you sell to!"

Obivously the original owner did not abide by the contract and if I were a breeder I would want to know that .


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally I'd try to get the owner (as listed on the registration) to sign the dog over. I just get too worried and stressed if things aren't done "properly" or there's a chance someone might be upset over the situation with my dogs. Fortunately, "possession is 9/10ths of the law" at least where I live, so says my Animal Control people, so since the animal is in your possession, if the original owner or breeder wanted it back they'd have to work pretty hard to get it and even then would probably lose.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would do as Lies suggested and try to contact the original owner who he's registered too. I can't see any legal basis for anyone to take your dog from you (but I'm not a lawyer). But if you can get the original owner to sign him over to you, and possibly get the last owner to mail you the paperwork, then you will have "legal ownership" of him.

When he was signed over to the vet's office, they became the legal owner's of him at that time. I only know that because my friend adopted a doberman with broken legs and that is how that vet went about saving that dog.

But I think that if this breeder is reputable then they are probably wondering what happened to this puppy. I think if you call them, explain how you got him and how you are working to help him, that they would be thrilled to have the information and know he is in a good home. And if they want a reference, have them call the vet's office.

As far as the ILP/PAL...it's very easy to do and gives you the ability to be in all the sports for AKC. You could look into other organizations too. ASCA, DOCNA, UKC, etc, that don't require an AKC number.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing else needs to be said until you contact the breeder.

If the breeder was never given right of first refusal they can get the dog back. I deal with real estate agreements everyday and believe me, if someone sells something witout giving the original party right of first refusal, that sale is null in void. Agreements are in place and can be enforced.

You may be the best person in the world but if they want the dog back then there should be nothing wrong with that at all. When you are a breeder can only do so much to see if you are selling to the right person. **** many puppies are sold via emails and phone calls. I really won't sit here and blame a breeder unless we know for a fact that they don't care who they sell puppies too. You really don't know and you just hope you amde a sound decision after talking to people and hope the puppies will be in a good home. People always can misrepresent themselves. Breeders have a very hard job.

Again call and see what happens. You say you don't want to forge any signature (and i seriously wouldn't advise you too b/c then you are committing fraud). If they find it ok for you to keep the dog then great. If they want it back then great, it goes back to its original home. As you said, you work at a vet's office. I am sure you see tons of dogs that need a home. You can always find another that needs a loving home to go too. Yes it's not the want you spent time and money into but there is another dog that could use that same amount of love and attention and you could have it legally without worrying about the original breeder.

Breeders have contracts in place for a reason, situations like this. They are fully enforcable. Just like at the vet's office, you all have contracts as well that are fully enforcable as well.

If I was a breeder and found out, I honestly would want the dog back. 18 months and 3 owners I would certainly want them back. I understand your point of view but also understand theirs as well. There are THOUSANDS of dogs that need a home that you can get legally without forging or hiding.

Just call them up. Sitting here trying to find a back way around it only just makes you look a little shaddy yourself.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I'd be more afraid that the original owner lost the dog, or it was stolen or say that it was.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ace952, EXCELLENT post!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What's really tough about this is that the OP loves the dog-and how many of us would risk giving our dog up? The contract was between the breeder and the original owner, so I don't see how the breeder could have any recourse here. The fact is the breeder probably wouldn't go through the expense of trying to get the dog back through the legal system even if they could b/c it would likely exceed the value of the dog -if that is their motivation. If they are more concerned about the welfare of the dog they will be happy someone like you has decided to care for him. For all we know the breeder may have been contacted previously and declined taking the dog back. 
If it were me I would contact the breeder b/c I think it is the right thing to do, and is what you need to do to make sure you get his papers. But that is just my opinion!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> What's really tough about this is that the OP loves the dog-and how many of us would risk giving our dog up? The contract was between the breeder and the original owner, so I don't see how the breeder could have any recourse here. The fact is the breeder probably wouldn't go through the expense of trying to get the dog back through the legal system even if they could b/c it would likely exceed the value of the dog -if that is their motivation. If they are more concerned about the welfare of the dog they will be happy someone like you has decided to care for him. For all we know the breeder may have been contacted previously and declined taking the dog back.
> If it were me I would contact the breeder b/c I think it is the right thing to do, and is what you need to do to make sure you get his papers. But that is just my opinion!


Just because the contract was with the original owner does it not mean that it isn't still enforcable. Breeders have this contract just like many rescue organizations. You can't give/sell the dog to anyone. If you can't keep the dog you must give it back to the breeder/rescue organization. They have right of first refusal. You can only give/ sell if the owner provides written approval.

If it goes to court the original owner will need to show proof that he got authorization from the breeder. If he doesn't have that then he needs to prove that he tried multiple ways of getting in touh with the breeder and there was no response. Again you need to prove that with call logs, certified letters, personal visit if they are close. 

Right of first refusal is completely legal and the pet must be returned to the breeder. This is why it iis so important to do it the right way and make sure things are done correctly from day one. 

Also whose to say the breeder won't fight for the dog? Breederss and rescue orgs have no problem going to court for this and it isn't expensive as people might think. Really it isn't.

No offense to the original poster but how do we all know that this person is a loving and great person to care for the dog? What just because they said they work at a vet's office and have paid money to help deal with the dog that makes them a great person?? **** there are priests that do a lot but still molest little boys. Again Im nto saying the OP is this but how do you really know? How does the breeder know?? Breeders get burnt like this by taking people's words for it and end up having dogs in shelters. The OP doesn't want to call the breeder but instead looking for ways around the situation....what does that say about them? Again, take their word that they are a great person??

If I was the breeder I would rather have the dog back with me where I know I could be sure the dog would be cared for.


Now I am not jumping on yor personally or the OP but you have to look at it from both parties. I have heard stories from some rescue orgs first hand that have found out that a dog they placed with someone was given to someone else and they went and got the dog back. Contract states they should the owner not keep the dog it must be returned to the organization. They have a signed contract that is legally binding. It doesn't matter who has the dog right now, that contract can still be enforced.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Becky of Gretchanya is a great person, she will work with you and just be so glad to know her baby is now in a great place. She will also like to know the name of the not so great people who had him so she never makes that mistake is they show up again. If you are on facebook her name is Becky Dickson adn hse is very nice, you can call or email and not give any info of your personal stuff if you'd rather but she would love to know he is OK


----------



## GretchAnya1013 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Birbo - 14 mo old rescue*



shannonrae said:


> I rescued Birbo a 14mo GSD when he was brought to the vet clinic I work at. He was brought in by his 3rd owner. The owner wanted him put down but we convinced her to sign him over to the clinic and I adopted him (I have this paperwork as well). The owner had all of his previous owners information as well as the original AKC paperwork that was never sent in, so he is not registered with the AKC. He also had a microchip put in place by the original breeder. The microchip had never been registered (it is now, in my name). The microchip in place matches that on his AKC paperwork so I know that this paperwork does indeed go with Bibo.
> 
> My question is, I would like to get him registered with the AKC but his paperwork has the original owners info already in place as the new owner.
> I know that I need to acquire a "bill of sale" from the original owner. The problem is I am not sure that I want the original owner or the the breeder he came from to know where he is for fear they will try to take him back. I have a lot of money and time invested in him between vet bills and training. I love him dearly. Does anyone know of a way to get him registered? Also, does the original owner OR breeder have any right/legal ability to take him from me?


Well, hello all. I am Becky from GretchAnya German Shepherds. Apparently the breeder of the dog in question. (Although I would like to see the paperwork to be certain.) My contract absolutely requires the dog be returned to me if the original owner cannot keep him for any reason. But that's not the point. All that matters right now is that the dog is safe and loved.
I would very much like to know who the dog is and who bought him from me. That information will prevent breeders all over New England from experiencing this kind of heartache.
My dogs are sold with a 2.5-year hip and health guarantee, and as much love and support as I can offer new families without being intrusive.
My website: German Shepherd breeder in New Hampshire - German Shepherd puppies - German Shepherd stud service - German Shepherd show dogs
My email: [email protected] or [email protected]
My ph # is on the website.
Someone please give me information. I am NOT interested in removing a dog from a good home, but rather in THANKING that person for saving his life.
Thank you. 
Becky


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ace952--I am not sure why you responded so strongly to what I wrote...I did say the right thing to do is contact the breeder and I am glad she is aware the dog is safe. What I pointed out is that the original contract was with the original owner, and I still can't see (right or wrong) how this can be pursued with the CURRENT owner. Even in your post you keep saying the ORIGINAL owner would need to show proof that the breeder gave auth. etc. That is who breached the contract, not the current owner. The breeder can only go after the person who signed the contract. 
What matters is the breeder is aware of what happened and I do hope the OP gets in touch with them to let them know how they will take care of him. I hope he has found a good forever home.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> If I was a breeder and found out, I honestly would want the dog back. 18 months and 3 owners I would certainly want them back. I understand your point of view but also understand theirs as well. There are THOUSANDS of dogs that need a home that you can get legally without forging or hiding.
> 
> Just call them up. Sitting here trying to find a back way around it only just makes you look a little shaddy yourself.


And what good will yet another home do him? Please tell me, I am really interested!

I have come by the dog completely legally, I made that VERY clear. Did you not read all posts? It was similar to adopting from an animal shelter. I was not aware of the paperwork until I contacted the prev. owner to obtain a more detailed behavioral history.

Imagine what it is like to adopt a dog, then get attached to it, only to find out it my not have been "kosher". Now people are telling me someone could take him away? I am sorry but ANYBODY who developes an attachment to their dogs and does not view them as property (like a piece of equipment) would have similar fears, and not be able to just give the dog up and walk away. I do not need to be reminded of all the other dogs that need homes. I rescue and foster on a regular basis. Additionally I work very closely with a local animal shelter. I am familiar with all the statistics. If you love your dog you also know there are NO replacements! 

If I was truly "shady" why would I bother to register him at all? He Is after all, neutered! I won't be able to make money off him . . . unless somebody wants a canine rototiller! 

I also stated that I have no ill will toward the breeder. I think they appear to be very reputable and I am sure they thought they chose the best owners they could. I don't understand why anyone became defensive over the name of the breeder. I did not see any negative post about the breeder, until a certain point. I am very sorry it has turned into that. 

And, as for my character? I simply refuse to debate it . . .


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Shannon please read Becky's post she said she DOES NOT want him back just the info as to who the original buyer was so they can't get another, she is HAPPY he is in a good home, and she offers a hip guarantee and any help you may need, please contact her and give her peace of mind, she is so glad to know someone loves one of her babies. Ignore the people who are running you a scary line, she is reputable and honest and well respected.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

trudy said:


> Shannon please read Becky's post she said she DOES NOT want him back just the info as to who the original buyer was so they can't get another, she is HAPPY he is in a good home, and she offers a hip guarantee and any help you may need, please contact her and give her peace of mind, she is so glad to know someone loves one of her babies. Ignore the people who are running you a scary line, she is reputable and honest and well respected.


I did read the post.  His hips are great! As stated in an unrelated post, all my GSD's get hip rads so I can start preventative care. I know there is no way to prove it online but I do love my dogs. I live by myself (other than my 3 dogs) and they are my world  And, again I do not feel the breeder is bad. That is not at all what I was trying to say. I don't want anyone to take that message from this! The original owner breached the contract, and things snowballed from there. But, that does not change the fact that I have had 5 months to bond with this dog, the thought of losing him terrifies me.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

the thought of losing him terrifies me.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry met to send my thoughts! I work in the legal field, if you are terrified then don't contact the breeder or its former owners - go on with your life with this dog - put it in your name and move on. Their loss and your gain! Just my thoughts. But working in the legal field, you are opening a can of worms if this has to go before a Court to determine ownership.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

AnnaRiley said:


> Sorry met to send my thoughts! I work in the legal field, if you are terrified then don't contact the breeder or its former owners - go on with your life with this dog - put it in your name and move on. Their loss and your gain! Just my thoughts. But working in the legal field, you are opening a can of worms if this has to go before a Court to determine ownership.


I thought I had to, to be able to compete in dog sports.


----------



## GretchAnya1013 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Birbo - 14 mo old rescue*



AnnaRiley said:


> Sorry met to send my thoughts! I work in the legal field, if you are terrified then don't contact the breeder or its former owners - go on with your life with this dog - put it in your name and move on. Their loss and your gain! Just my thoughts. But working in the legal field, you are opening a can of worms if this has to go before a Court to determine ownership.


I am the BREEDER. I DO NOT want the dog back. I DO want to know who bought him from me so that they NEVER get another German Shepherd puppy in New England, period.
Enough nonsense, please. If the dog is happy and loved, that's fantastic. But I need to make sure no other dogs needlessly suffer this way, going from home to home.


----------



## GretchAnya1013 (Oct 19, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> I thought I had to, to be able to compete in dog sports.


Again, I am the breeder. I can help you register him or at least get an ILP. Please contact me privately. I need to know who bought that puppy form me.
Thank you.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I used the gretchanya address. . .


----------



## GretchAnya1013 (Oct 19, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> i used the gretchanya address. . .


thank you!!!!


----------



## GretchAnya1013 (Oct 19, 2010)

GretchAnya1013 said:


> thank you!!!!



I just replied from the beckster address.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

You can register the dog on the AKC website with the number and pin on the paper form... Well the pin is for full instead of limited. It doesn't matter what has been filled out on the piece of paper. EVERYTHING for AKC can be completed online now.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

All the best to your Bo!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I think this will take care of things, and I'm so glad it will work out for the best.

Thank you Gretchanya for alleviating Bo's new owners fears And yes, I definately think if you can get ALL 3 previous owners names, they should be put on a 'do not sell' list..They have obviously all failed this young dog and he deserves a good life. 

Keep us updated on Bo's progress)


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I was interested in contacting the breeder to begin with, just afraid to do it! I did not intend for it to happen on this website (I underestimated the power of the internet). As awful as it is, some breeders ARE just in it for the money. I do not believe this to be the case with this breeder. I needed someone to tell me to stop being dumb! Good job everyone (though some posts may have been a little harsher than needed). I am glad that the breeder contacted me, she seems very nice and is understandably upset about how this has gone (in regards to the treatment of Bo and his well being). I am sure this kind of thing happens more than anyone cares to admit! The reality is, that people are dishonest all the time and very good at deceiving others. 
Thanks to all who were supportive and special thanks to Gretchanya for allowing me to keep Bo in my life. I would truly be lost without him.:wub:


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

glad it all turned out and now you can find out anything you want about his history and family back ground and you know how caring these people are about their pups. Becky is a great person and you will also find Kent a very knowledgeable approachable guy. Again enjoy your boy and just love him lots he deserves it all


----------

